# [solved]jak odinstalowac Locale-gettext

## pag-r

blokuje instalacje perl'a a z reki nie daje sie zdeinstalowac (mam na mysli emerge -unmerge Locale-gettext i emerge -unmerge getext)Last edited by pag-r on Tue May 13, 2008 1:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mentorsct

Wez to skopiuj z konsolki i wklej tu i pokaz.

----------

## pag-r

a wiec wyglada to mniej wiecej tak"

```

emerge --pretend ppp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.31  USE="ipv6 python readline -bootstrap -build -debug -doc -examples -test"  

.

.

.

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r15  USE="gtk ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -mppe-mppc -radius" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-171.05  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  

[blocks B     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext (is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2) 
```

ppp jest mi potrzebne do obslugi modemu hsdpa, a to wszystko takie potrzepane jest bo robilem wg tej strony z gentoo-wikihttp://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HUAWEI_E220_HSDPA_USB_MODEM i chyba nie do konca zrozumialem dane z pliku /etc/udev/rules.d/50-huawei.rules, napisalem go w ten sposob 

```
SUBSYSTEM=="usb",SYSFS=="1001",SYSFS=="12d1",RUN+="/sbin/modprobe option"

SUSSYSTEM=="usb",SYSFS=="1001",SYSFS=="12d1",RUN+="/sbin/ppp_async" 
```

 i po wykonaniu cat /vat/log/messages dostaje:

```
May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb-storage: probe of 1-1:1.0 failed with error -5

May  7 15:24:33 localhost option 1-1:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8761]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb-storage: probe of 1-1:1.1 failed with error -5

May  7 15:24:33 localhost option 1-1:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8765]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb-storage: probe of 1-1:1.2 failed with error -5

May  7 15:24:33 localhost option 1-1:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected

May  7 15:24:33 localhost usb 1-1: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8772]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8773]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8778]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8828]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8832]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8835]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8838]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8841]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8844]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8847]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8850]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8853]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8856]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8859]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8862]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed

May  7 15:24:33 localhost udevd-event[8865]: run_program: exec of program '/sbin/ppp_async' failed 
```

wycinek dotyczacy modemu z lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 004: ID 12d1:1001 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E620 USB Modem

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x12d1 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

  idProduct          0x1001 E620 USB Modem

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           1 HUAWEI Technologies

  iProduct                2 HUAWEI Mobile

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           85

    bNumInterfaces          3

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           3

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval             128

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x02  EP 2 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x84  EP 4 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x04  EP 4 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        2

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass    255 Vendor Specific Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol    255 Vendor Specific Protocol

      iInterface              3 Data Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x85  EP 5 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x05  EP 5 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered) 
```

i tutaj stoje :/

----------

## Arfrever

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> emerge -unmerge Locale-gettext

 

`emerge --unmerge Locale-gettext` lub lepiej `emerge -C Locale-gettext`.

----------

## pag-r

ehh wiem, wlasnie tak pisalem, pomylilo mi sie tutaj ze z jednym myslnikiem:). zreszta z opcja -C tez probowalem i nie moge usunac wciaz:/

----------

## mbar

może pochwal się emerge --info, bo u mnie wszystko działa:

```
gateway ~ # emerge -Cp Locale-gettext

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-perl/Locale-gettext

    selected: 1.05

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

gateway ~ # emerge -C Locale-gettext

 dev-perl/Locale-gettext

    selected: 1.05

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3

Exiting on signal 2

gateway ~ # emerge -pv perl Locale-gettext

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4  USE="ithreads -berkdb -build -debug -doc -gdbm -perlsuid" 9,887 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  8 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 9,894 kB
```

----------

## pag-r

zrobie to w najblizszym czasie, siedze na innym pc'ecie, emerge -C gettext sie udalo, ale juz Locale-gettext - informacja ze nie ma podanego pakietu w systemie:/.

//edit

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r2 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 06 May 2008 01:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.1_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fno-rtti"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage_distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpg kde libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses nls ogg opengl openmp oracle oracle7 oss pam pcre perl php png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

 
```

```
emerge -C dev-perl/Locale-gettext

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge 

```

Cos wiecej mam flag niz ustawialem  :Wink: . I co dalej z tym zrobic? Bo jak nie usune tego Locale, to nie instalne dalej nic ;(

================================================

emerge --info powyzej.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## Arfrever

 *pag-r wrote:*   

> emerge -C gettext sie udalo, ale juz Locale-gettext - informacja ze nie ma podanego pakietu w systemie:/.

 

Skoro nie masz zainstalowanego tego pakietu, to można uznać, że go odinstalowałeś, czego wykonania niemożność jest tematem tego wątku, więc dodaj [SOLVED]  :Twisted Evil:  .

Jeśli jednak nadal masz jakieś problemy związane z Locale-gettext, to pokaż odpowiednie komunikaty błędów oraz m. in. `emerge -ptv perl`.

----------

## pag-r

```

emerge -ptv perl

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb* gdbm* -build* -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 

[ebuild  N    ]  perl-core/PodParser-1.35  96 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64  70 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb* gdbm* -build* -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 9,887 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 224 kB 

[blocks B     ] perl-core/Test-Harness (is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2)

[blocks B     ] perl-core/PodParser (is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2)

Total: 4 packages (1 upgrade, 3 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 10,275 kB 

===========================

emerge ppp

[blocks B     ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext (is blocking dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2) 
```

hilfe :/

----------

## Arfrever

Używałeś stage1?

Wykonaj:

```
emerge -1 gdbm

emerge -1O perl

emerge -1 perl
```

----------

## pag-r

tak uzywalem stage1, jak zawsze  :Wink: 

dzieki za pomoc, juz dziala

----------

